# Opinion on California Duster



## Sean123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Guys, Just wondering if anyone uses those California car dusters. A friend of mine swears by it and uses it on his Audi TT daily. Just wondering what everyone thinks about them. Do they damage paint?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Sean123 said:


> Hey Guys, Just wondering if anyone uses those California car dusters. A friend of mine swears by it and uses it on his Audi TT daily. Just wondering what everyone thinks about them. Do they damage paint?


Your going to get a lot of pro's and con's on this. For me I use them on my cars, for what very little marring you get for the time that you save they are worth them IMO

Check with Phil at detailersdomain one of the site sponsors he has a wool duster that looks like it could be better than the CA Duster

I plan on getting one


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

I'll throw in the con 

On a dark color car (BMW paint anyway) a CD will micro-mar the paint. I used to use them on other car with lighter colored paint, and didn't notice "much" problem, but on my Monaco Blue 335 it will mar the paint no matter how light you use it. I no longer use mine.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

lol check your car under halogen light to see all the swirls those car dusters are causing your clear coat.

my vote is 2 thumbs down for the california car duster.

many times people use this the wrong way. when used properly then can be ok.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Stop being lazy and do either a QD wipedown or a 30minute ONR wash. If you don't have the time, wait to wash until you have time.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Removing Surface* (dry) *Dust *

The best known brand (_California Car Duster_) it can be used to remove pollen or light dust without causing scratches hold at the end of the 21-inch handle and applying very little surface pressure with the duster, dusting with long strokes in one direction only, the dust is collected by paraffin wax and held in the cotton fibres (the same way a micro fibre cloth works (but without the paraffin wax) Shake the duster after each pass to ensure any particles picked up will drop out rather than come to the surface while you're using it. 
It important to use the duster only for the removal of dry surface dust, if the vehicle has oily road film, road tar, damp pollen or dust, etc the vehicle surface should be washed (or use Optimum No Rinse (ONR) rinse less wash)

Dust build-up-with low humidity conditions friction on the paint surface will cause static electricity (this is exacerbated by the use of polyester (nylon) Micro fibre) resulting in dust attraction to the paint surface. 
Rinsing the surface with water or applying a quick detailer (QD) or use the CCD as stated above to remove dust. When the duster is first purchased it should be wrapped in newspaper (48 hours) to remove any excess paraffin wax, the duster should not be washed, the dirtier it gets the better it works (I've been using mine now for almost five years without it being washed) http://www.calcarduster.com/faq.asp

*Don't use ***8211; on a wet surface* (even condensation) as this will cause streaking, or soon after driving; as a hot surface will also cause streaking

*Alternative product*-Dust build-up-with low humidity conditions and friction on the paint surface will cause static electricity (this is exacerbated by the use of polyester (nylon) Micro fibre) resulting in dust attraction to the paint surface. Unlike most other car dusters which are wax covered cotton fibres, the GP Wool Duster is an all-wool Australian pelt. Rather than relying on surface tension to hold on to dust, our wool duster simply uses static charges, created by twirling the duster in your hands, to safely lift dust from the surface. Almost no surface pressure is necessary to make it 100% effective. _GP Australian Wool Duster_


----------



## howellja (Mar 23, 2010)

*Use it*

If you keep a good coat of wax on your car, the CD is a great 2 min wipe down to get rid of dust. Any swirls or scratches are only in your wax, and would never be in the clear. I have used them for 10 years and love mine


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

howellja said:


> If you keep a good coat of wax on your car, the CD is a great 2 min wipe down to get rid of dust. Any swirls or scratches are only in your wax, and would never be in the clear. I have used them for 10 years and love mine


As Andrew suggested...look at the paint under a halogen light. You may be surprised.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Bill-SD said:


> As Andrew suggested...look at the paint under a halogen light. You may be surprised.


Bill

A halogen light is an extreme lighting, I don't know of any car owner that has them to look at their car paint. That said I agree that using the CD wrong can cause more harm than it helps. For some people time saved is greater than the time they would use to clean the car with a waterless wash or the likes of a bucket wash, and there are probably more that don't care as much as we do, just look at the scratch o matic car wash places on the good weather weekends.

I use mine during the high dust and pollen times of the year, and under halogens and I have 6 of them, the amount of marring I see is no big deal that a light polishing won't cure. (I do that once every three months or there about)


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

dboy11 said:


> Bill
> 
> A halogen light is an extreme lighting, I don't know of any car owner that has them to look at their car paint. That said I agree that using the CD wrong can cause more harm than it helps. For some people time saved is greater than the time they would use to clean the car with a waterless wash or the likes of a bucket wash, and there are probably more that don't care as much as we do, just look at the scratch o matic car wash places on the good weather weekends.
> 
> I use mine during the high dust and pollen times of the year, and under halogens and I have 6 of them, the amount of marring I see is no big deal that a light polishing won't cure. (I do that once every three months or there about)


I have one to look at my paint ;-) Around the time I bought it, was the time I stopped using my CD. I agree, it's extreme (but I'm a little extreme), but it will show what the CD does. I just hate spending the time to get my paint in (near) perfect condition and mess it up with a few swipes of a CD. For less anal folks, it's probably okay.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> Bill
> 
> A halogen light is an extreme lighting, I don't know of any car owner that has them to look at their car paint. That said I agree that using the CD wrong can cause more harm than it helps. For some people time saved is greater than the time they would use to clean the car with a waterless wash or the likes of a bucket wash, and there are probably more that don't care as much as we do, just look at the scratch o matic car wash places on the good weather weekends.
> 
> I use mine during the high dust and pollen times of the year, and under halogens and I have 6 of them, the amount of marring I see is no big deal that a light polishing won't cure. (I do that once every three months or there about)


That's a good way of putting it Dboy.

So I'm beginning to notice a theme:

Advantages:
1) Use a CD only with a light layer of dry dust and support the weight of the CD so that there's no downward pressure. This will prolong the need for a car wash for at least one more day.

2) A light polish every 3 months should be sufficient to remove any marring caused by a properly used CD.

Disadvantages:
3) A CD used properly will cause light marring under extreme lighting (halogen, sunlight?...)

4) Not everybody has access to a light polish, the tools or the inclination to polish their vehicle every 3 months or so.

I use a CD and even though I may have to agree with Andrew and Bill about it causing marring (which I cannot prove, but makes sense), its value is enough to offset its disadvantages. I guess I'm not a perfectionist. I normally wash my car once a week (Saturday mornings), and use the CD on Sunday afternoon. My car is uber clean for the weekend getaways and looking nice for the weekdays.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

POof540i said:


> That's a good way of putting it Dboy.
> 
> So I'm beginning to notice a theme:
> 
> ...


Thanks you got my point in using it, not everyone is a perfectionist and has the time nor wants to keep the car perfect.

Guy at the gym I go to has a brand new M5 and runs it threw the car wash places, go figure.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Better yet, get 2 CDs--that's what I do. One for the lower panels and the other one for the upper panels. Continuall shake them out after each swipe.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

this post should make anyone that owns the california duster throw it in the garbage & others that are thinking about buying one will think twice afterwords:



AndrewBigA said:


> 2006 dark blue chrysler 300C Hemi
> 
> look what i found in the trunk! i was pissed!
> i called the customer & told him to throw this out in the garbage!
> ...


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

continued



AndrewBigA said:


> 50/50 shots of the passenger side of the hood.
> after compound & poilish.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. It seems their cons and pro's for the CD. However I am thinking that with having a Black car and seeing how bad those swirls can get I won't both. Like everyone says if it really bugs me I can do a quick half hour wash and dry in the driveway.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Sean123 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. It seems their cons and pro's for the CD. However I am thinking that with having a Black car and seeing how bad those swirls can get I won't both. Like everyone says if it really bugs me I can do a quick half hour wash and dry in the driveway.


Sean

The waterless washes and ORN are great ways to stay on top of the finish, I've used Poorboys Spray & Wipe for years.

That said that even in a perfect world with all proper washing and drying techniques, marring of the paints finish is going to happen. The posted pics in this thread, are an example of improper care for paint, mostly likely that was caused by improper use of the CD and washing, not necessarily just one action like the CD.


----------



## Elk42 (Jan 29, 2008)

i use it when this fargan pollen is around. a very light glide across the paint will help IN BETWEEN ONR WASHES


----------



## Dowe (Dec 1, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> Bill
> 
> A halogen light is an extreme lighting, I don't know of any car owner that has them to look at their car paint.


i do


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Elk42 said:


> i use it when this fargan pollen is around. a very light glide across the paint will help IN BETWEEN ONR WASHES


*Heavy Dust *

To remove heavy pollen dust (*do not use a California Duster *as the pollen exine (barbs) will cause surface marring) instead use Optimum No Rinse (ONR) a quick 'wash'; formulated with surfactants to keep dirt in suspension, avoiding surface contact, it also provides surface lubrication, thereby avoiding surface marring. As soon as is practical, thoroughly rinse the vehicle with a hose and clean water to ensure all the pollen is removed.


----------

